# Medium SL 3's left in stock anywhere?



## twalkman (Jul 23, 2011)

With a double crank preferably in the SE?


I'd love to find a closeout special, but none of the dealers around me have any left.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

R&A in N.Y. will likely have them.

This is the shop i got mine from. It looks like they are discounting them to some extent. We're in Oregon so there is no sales tax at least.


Road - Bike N Hike | Bike N Hike


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Technically, any Giant dealer isn't supposed to ship bikes. I was under the assumption you had to actually buy the bike in a LBS, or go through the LBS and regional Giant distributor to obtain a Giant bike.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

adjtogo said:


> Technically, any Giant dealer isn't supposed to ship bikes. I was under the assumption you had to actually buy the bike in a LBS, or go through the LBS and regional Giant distributor to obtain a Giant bike.


Everything I've seen says that's the case.


----------



## twalkman (Jul 23, 2011)

adjtogo said:


> Technically, any Giant dealer isn't supposed to ship bikes. I was under the assumption you had to actually buy the bike in a LBS, or go through the LBS and regional Giant distributor to obtain a Giant bike.


Thanks I didn't know that. I knew Specialized was very particular about no discounts. I had already decided to buy from a local dealer so I could make sure I didn't have any problems dealing with frame cracks or such. 

I could only find a few higher level SL bikes so it looks like I may end up with the SL 4. I hope the paint looks acceptable in person.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Did you check with your LBS owner to see if he could locate one for you? When I was in the hunt for a road bike a few years ago, the bike shop didn't have my size in stock of the model I wanted. He had to make some calls and had it at his shop within a week. He can check with his local Giant rep to see if one is available for you.


----------

